# Lidl's bargains - opinions?



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Heya, i remember the other post about the guy that went into Lidl's and got the screen wash - well i thought i'd pop in and see what i could pick up:










I picked up the apple and lemon screen wash at 99p - supposed to be very good. I also picked up a 30 pack of matt finish dashboard wipes for £1.39 (they also do a silky sheen finish) and the cans of window cleaner, upholstery foam and synthetic material care for £1.19 each (also had chain cleaner/degreaser?)

I also got a bottle of insect remover to try at £1.29 and they had packs of leather wipes as well although i didn't pick any up...

Just wondered if people had tried any of these products and their thoughts on them? I thought i'd give them a go as they're only around a pound and my sister who is a new driver might well pick some up (being a student she does things on a budget!

Is it worth getting any of the other range while stocks are there?

Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Bargain, give them a try and report back.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

out of that lot ive only ever used the screen wash, need to go and top that up as it happens. ive also had a can of beird dropping remover from lodl which was very good imo, spray on and jet off, very quick and easy to use.

although now i hace ditched the dropping remover as im trying to cut down on how many bottles i have laying about and find autosmart g101 is just as good but has a lot more purposes.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have used the insect remover, its not bad, but to be honest if your car is well waxed and protected then removing flys etc is easy anyway, they sometimes have some engine degreaser in there sometomes usually a quid ro so a can and that is VERY good, used it on my bus many times for the MOT thats certanly worth buying when its on special in there.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got megs bulk stuff for the glass cleaner and all the other bits but I did get on my last visit brushes, silicone oil, dash wipes, hand cleaner and more screenwash. So far all has been very good! 

W5 range is spot on IMO for price.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh and the glass sealent isn't too bad either!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Oh and the glass sealent isn't too bad either!


still waiting for this to go on sale again


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> I've got megs bulk stuff for the glass cleaner and all the other bits but I did get on my last visit brushes, silicone oil, dash wipes, hand cleaner and more screenwash. So far all has been very good!
> 
> *W5 range is spot on IMO for price*.


Someone demo'd the fabric protector but I have not seen it in since to try, also the other product I have not seen is this










which is fantastico



















and I like the air con cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

i got about 7 or 8 of the screenwash now, cant fault the stuff. Wont be long till Aldi get there screen wash in soon either.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I have some of that fabric protector too Avanti. I need to wet vac my mats until I give it a go. There is a video of it lurking about somewhere.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> I have some of that fabric protector too Avanti. I need to wet vac my mats until I give it a go. There is a video of it lurking about somewhere.


Yes, I saw the video and it look impressive, I meant I have not seen the items in the store since


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I contacted Lidl about the Glass Sealant kit back in October 2009 when it had disappeared. 
They phoned me back and said it would be in with the car specials which means it should be back in within 3-6 months. I queried this, since my store seemed to have it in a different section to the specials and it was always there from one week to the next. They said that in that case it may not sell well in my area and so the store keeps the stock until it goes.
I contacted Lidl again last week (April 2010) and asked again as it had been 6 months since my last contact and the glass sealant had not made a reappearance and all I got back was the same reply via a message on my phone.
A while ago, I picked up some of their coffee and filter papers (I buy my breakfast in Lidl so thought I'd add these to the list) and then they stopped selling the papers but continued with the coffee so I asked the Manager and he said that they had stopped stocking them so I stopped buying their coffee.

In short, unless a lot of people contact Lidl asking about the Glass Sealant kit, I don't think that we will be seeing it back again, so if anybody wants to try it, send them an email.

Steve O.



Steve O.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

I bought 2 last time it was in stock. On the second bottle now so waiting with baited breath :thumb:

Mark


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

W5 hand cleaner is also a great bargain in Lidl, I find it much more effective then manista or swarfega and you use less of it so at £1.69 its a bargain.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Seems like it's not likely to be bad stuff by the reviews.

I'll give it a go at somepoint when i have spare time and compare it to the AG i've got at the moment. If it's only average then my sister can have it (she only wants cheapie products being a student) 

:thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone use the Screenwash - can you REALLY dilute it as per the instructions as much!?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^ yes!!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

You want screenwash, try this stuff:

http://www.miswa.com/screen_big.jpg

Good for down to minus 40C. 5ltrs costs me a tad over £3!.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Where can you get that one from?

Only down thing on w5 is that it doesn't have antifreeze.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> Where can you get that one from?
> 
> Only down thing on w5 is that it doesn't have antifreeze.


Well I get it from a cash and carry car parts store. I just checked the bay- nada, google comes up with a few sites, but couldn't see anywhere that sold it. It's a winter necessity imo.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Where is your Cash and Carry parts store?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

www.dreamondetailer.co.uk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

^^Link doesn't seem to load is it correct?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

packard said:


> ^^Link doesn't seem to load is it correct?


You just fell for a joke :lol:

You need to get a pass to get in, it's not for the average joe.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought a few things a while back and thats my post probs that i started.

The screenwash i was told to be carefull ans put 10ml into my 2.5 ltr tank and it works perfect i put the whole 25ml in my mums car (aint mine so not bothered haha) it gives a massive amount of bubbles haha so be carefull.

glass sealent kit would be great but ... doesnt look like its going to make a reappearance.

Lidl, aldi and netto do some great bargains just need to keep an eye out!

Cheers 
Andy


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

gunna go lidl tmoz and see what i can get


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I still take a Sainsburys bag into Lidl, I have my reputation to think about on my road.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> You just fell for a joke :lol:
> 
> You need to get a pass to get in, it's not for the average joe.


Maxcess <sp?> per-chance 

John


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

John-R- said:


> Maxcess <sp?> per-chance
> 
> John


Nope, as far as I know it's a shop that serves coventry only. It has a sister store which is open to the public.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> I still take a Sainsburys bag into Lidl, I have my reputation to think about on my road.


You wouldn't carry their bag if you ever worked for them,believe me.I would rather carry the Lidl bag any day.
Dear colleauges...what b***ocks.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The screenwash is excellent, only bettered by VW screenwash. Also found the Synthetic Material Care to be very good


----------

